# Drivers of Kiwifarms What Makes You Roadrage?



## Steve Mayers (Dec 12, 2018)

What do other drivers do that makes you grind your gears?

For me it would have to be the drivers who on two lane roads drive slow and speed up in passing zones so you can't pass them and then slow back down when the passing zone has ended.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 12, 2018)

other drivers


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Dec 12, 2018)

not using turn signals, especially in a brand new car
people that are in the wrong lane right before a red light and get over at the last second in front of you, usually still in the other lane
people that pull out right in front of you making you break harder than usual, when there isnt a single car behind you and they could have waited 4 seconds
people that merge on the highway going 30-40
people that stop a yields when there isn't oncoming traffic


I hate driving. Living in a tech center where 80% of the drivers are foreigners that never drove before moving here has brought out the worst in the drivers.


----------



## Edgeworth (Dec 12, 2018)

Everything.

No but for real, I probably hate it the most when people are dicks on the road (tailgating, swerving into another lane then speeding off like a prick, running red lights, etc) and don't get in trouble for it, at least where I can see it. If _I_ tried to do any of that, I'd get pulled over in a heartbeat but god forbid someone tell that Silverado that he's being a cunt.

By default, I hate any drivers in certain cars because those cars have tendencies and habits that piss me off. Accords and Altimas are the worst offenders, I've found, either because their drivers act like they've never driven before or they think they're the only ones on the road.

Another one that hasn't been mentioned is when I myself need to scoot over, say, on the highway to take a specific exit and I have my blinker on and slow down and people in the lane over still. won't. let me over. Like Jesus Christ.

I love driving, I just hate everything about other drivers, as aforementioned.


----------



## Otis Boi (Dec 12, 2018)

People who use there high-beams when they are right behind you. 
People who speed up infront of you because your going the speed limit and then slow down to below the speed limit 
People who ride the break


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 12, 2018)

French drivers
Old drivers
People who don't obey the laws of the road


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 12, 2018)

Safe drivers.
Just hit me FFS


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 12, 2018)

I can’t stand when there’s a wreck and everyone has to slow down so they can gawk at the scene.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 12, 2018)

People who overuse high beams.

If your regular headlamps aren't enough for you to see on a clear night with no weather issues then stay the fuck home.


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 12, 2018)

People who are going 40mp/h or higher who begin to come to a complete stop when a near green light turns to yellow.

Also the Tesla fags who do the ‘look ma, no hands’ shit in their car. Basically, anyone who relies on modern driver-assist functions. A lot of newer cars have ‘blind spot sensors’ who do not check their mirrors and instead hope to hear the warning chime before switching lanes.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Dec 12, 2018)

I hate people who, when you pass them because they're going 10 mph below the speed limit, lose their shit, floor it, and try to run you off the road. It's almost always old people who do this, probably because they don't like being reminded that they're slow drivers.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 12, 2018)

As a pedestrian, I really don't like it when reckless drivers almost plow over pedestrians while turning.

Where's the fire?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> I can’t stand when there’s a wreck and everyone has to slow down so they can gawk at the scene.


That's a universal thing. Whether it's on the Autobahn in Germany or some backwater road in 'Murica, people like to gawk.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 12, 2018)

People on their goddamn cell phones. Holy Christ. I'm raging right now behind the computer.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Dec 12, 2018)

It's early morning, just before the sun has come up. I'm driving to work on a back road, it's only a 15 minute drive and not a bad drive admittedly. I glance into the darkness of the rear view mirror, nobody there, I have the road to myself. Suddenly, two pinpricks of light appear behind me. I look at my speedometer, I'm going 55 and the limit is 45. There's never any cops on this road, I'm fine. Thirty seconds later, the pinpricks have become two full blown LED mini suns and they are directly on my ass. I'M ALREADY GOING TEN FUCKING MPH ABOVE THE GODDAMN SPEED LIMIT WHAT THE FUCK ELSE DO YOU WANT ME TO DO. I HOPE YOUR ENTIRE FUCKING FAMILY GETS KILLED AND SOMEHOW YOU GET BLAMED FOR IT. FUCK OFF AND DIE.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2018)

Murmur said:


> It's early morning, just before the sun has come up. I'm driving to work on a back road, it's only a 15 minute drive and not a bad drive admittedly. I glance into the darkness of the rear view mirror, nobody there, I have the road to myself. Suddenly, two pinpricks of light appear behind me. I look at my speedometer, I'm going 55 and the limit is 45. There's never any cops on this road, I'm fine. Thirty seconds later, the pinpricks have become two full blown LED mini suns and they are directly on my ass. I'M ALREADY GOING TEN FUCKING MPH ABOVE THE GODDAMN SPEED LIMIT WHAT THE FUCK ELSE DO YOU WANT ME TO DO. I HOPE YOUR ENTIRE FUCKING FAMILY GETS KILLED AND SOMEHOW YOU GET BLAMED FOR IT. FUCK OFF AND DIE.



If you're in the passing lane then you put your turn signal on and get the fuck over and let the people who want to drive fast do their thing.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 12, 2018)

My biggest pet peeve is getting pulled over, by the cops, for speeding. I mean what part of I’m clearly in a hurry to get somewhere do you not understand, Officer.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Dec 12, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> If you're in the passing lane then you put your turn signal on and get the fuck over and let the people who want to drive fast do their thing.



There is no passing lane.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2018)

Murmur said:


> There is no passing lane.



What do they do when they get right behind you? Do they expect you to go faster or do they go around you by merging into the oncoming lane and passing in front of you?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Dec 12, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> What do they do when they get right behind you? Do they expect you to go faster or do they go around you by merging into the oncoming lane and passing in front of you?



They sit on my ass the whole way, it's as if they cannot stand to let more than 2 feet of space exist unoccupied behind my vehicle.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 12, 2018)

Protestors that block roads, highway on ramps, ambulances, etc. 

I think it should be legal to run them all over and clear the roads.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 12, 2018)

It's an obvious one, but traffic.

Seriously, nothing makes me froth at the mouth more than being stuck in a barely-moving line of cars. Especially if it's caused by a fucking cyclist (cyclists on the road is another one which makes me rage).

My usual route home from work's had three accidents in the space of about a month in the exact same place, which has added a extra half hour to an hour onto my journey each time, the most recent being toda. I've been driving that route for over a year and it's been fine until now. Either there's something new wrong with that section of road or a group of terrible drivers have recently moved to the area.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 12, 2018)

People who go ten miles under the speed limit in a no pass lane.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Dec 12, 2018)

Busses and cabs. Fuckers have death wishes and almost every almost-collision I witnessed had the one or the other involved.

People that are too retarded to use their blinkers correctly, especially above a certain speed. You want us all to die you fuck?


----------



## Capital Punishment (Dec 12, 2018)

Those psychotic people who start crossing the road right as you are about to pass them. The fuckers are just sitting there staring at you, then just as you are about to relax as you pass, they fucking start moving. Every. Goddamn. Time.

Edit: This


----------



## Fish Doctor (Dec 12, 2018)

The worst for me is when pedestrians in the city decide not only that it's a good idea to walk through the middle of the street without checking for traffic, but that stopping in the middle of the street and just standing there is a great idea.

Also getting stuck behind a tractor on a two-lane highway. You're not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## SweetDee (Dec 12, 2018)

Oblivious pedestrians that clearly expect you to somehow predict when they're suddenly going to cross in front of you without warning.


----------



## SwanDive (Dec 12, 2018)

If you are the type of person who goes the speed limit in the motherfucking passing lane, you should be shot multiple times.


----------



## Cilleystring (Dec 12, 2018)

People who drive below the speed limit in the passing lane. 

We play a game called Chick or Chink. Pretty self explanatory


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Dec 12, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> People on their goddamn cell phones. Holy Christ. I'm raging right now behind the computer.


Oh man, the amount of times I lay on the horn at a green light because someone was on their phone instead of staring at the red light for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## DapperShark (Dec 12, 2018)

Stupid fucking teenagers blasting awful music and swerving all over traffic like complete faggots in their stupid fucking Subaru Imprezas.

Cyclists, bikes, bus and cab drivers in general.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 12, 2018)

My biggest driving pet peeve are Maryland drivers. Fucking hate those assholes. They constantly ignore everything in regards to driving.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 13, 2018)

People who speed past stopped school buses deserve to be dragged out of their car and beaten.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 13, 2018)

People who don't use their turn signals. It's two inches away from the steering wheel, it's there for a reason. Fucking use it.

People who speed in residential areas. You're not driving a race car, you colossal faggot.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 13, 2018)

People that tailgate me at night with their brights on are lucky I am not impulse driven and brake check their ass.

One thing that I really hate is when people change lanes without turning on their signal lights at all.

One memory I have is that I was driving with my friend, and we had to follow his sister in order to get someplace. She would turn into exits and would  change even two lanes abruptly without turning on her signal EVERY FUCKING TIME.

I've had to wait behind a few people who didn't know what to do at stoplights that didn't have a left turning symbol and were too scared to turn even though the next car on the other side was a lightyear away and the light was green.

This isn't really about other drivers, but homeless people that instead of standing with a sign on the side of the road, they walk up to your car wanting money. Does that strategy work? Because it just makes me not give them money. I normally give a small amount to beggars if I have it on me when I walk/drive by but if you knock on my car window asking for money your ass isn't even getting a glance. They used to be a epidemic around here but a lot seemed to have moved on to greener pastures.

One women scared the shit out of me by being high as hell and asking if I could buy her two McChickens from a closed Mcdonalds at 1 AM. She literally came out of the darkness from my side after I stopped at a light just to ask that shit.


----------



## This+ (Dec 13, 2018)

People who have their phones right up their noses when they're waiting for the signal. Like I understand using phones while driving to listen to music/podcasts/audiobooks but my nigga you shouldn't be full on texting even if you're at a stop light.


----------



## Turd Blossom (Dec 13, 2018)

People who don't understand how 4-way stops work.


----------



## Ido (Dec 13, 2018)

Old people, they're garbage drivers.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 13, 2018)

Trucks overtaking...  Its super dangerous when one of them changes lanes and you have to pray and hit the break.
losing 80 mph in such a short time is not funny.


----------



## queerape (Dec 13, 2018)

People who don't signal before they want to merge in front of me, instead they speed up to communicate that and then merge without signalling. That's always come off as really aggro to me, and 99% it's a guy in a loud douchy car that does that.


----------



## Ledian (Dec 14, 2018)

Left lane hogs are the worst offenders for me, especially on highways where there are only two lanes. Worse when they decide to just drive alongside a semi, one of the absolute most dangerous things you can do on a highway.
It's worse when you flash your lights, the courteous way to tell these people to move over or speed up instead tail-gating, and they get pissed and try to brake check or slow down. Why the fuck are you mad at me? If you want to go slow, just move over and I'll be out of your hair.

People who try to cut me off on a lane that's turning. If you're in the lane that's supposed to be going straight, you _go straight_. Don't fucking turn into me expecting me to cut a tight turn. I'm not going to accommodate someone breaking a traffic law _and _being a fucking asshole, and I certainly won't feel bad when there's huge scrape on the side of your car. I don't care about mine since it's just an old truck. Adding another scrape doesn't bother me at this point jackass.

People who pull out in front of you from a side road or parking lot and don't bother to accelerate even though you can clearly see me coming at the speed limit. I've smashed into someone doing that once and they got all the blame which stunk for them because it was a fight between their Accord and my Sierra. You can guess who was still able to drive off after that one.

Taxi drivers. 9/10 times they are a terrible driver. Try to avoid them since they're some of the most careless drivers and even get lost all the damn time, which is amazing.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Dec 14, 2018)

Fish Doctor said:


> Also getting stuck behind a tractor on a two-lane highway. You're not going anywhere anytime soon.


 You should be happy I recently upgraded to a tractor that can go 30 miles an hour instead of 15.

The real suck is a combination of self propelled sprayers and old people who refuse to pass on the highway.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 15, 2018)

People who refuse to use highway on ramps to get up to highway speed. Nothing's worse than getting onto the highway behind a bunch of drivers going 30-40 mph especially when the highway is getting congested.

Also theres a street by me with a railroad crossing that gets really congested 2-3 times a day. Every time I stop before the tracks I get a bunch of jackasses honking at me. Excuse me for not wanting to get stuck on the tracks with a train coming.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Dec 15, 2018)

People who hover right off the back wheel of semis. Not passing them, just staying there forever. For extra rage inducing- people who do this, and match the speed of the truck as it starts from a light to ensure nobody can get past them, slowly poking along at 5mph as the truck full of a load of steel bars slowly begins to pull forward...

Also, any idiot who has some dippy little car that can’t accelerate even if it was dropped out of an aircraft, but has stupidly loud exhaust systems to make it sound powerful. Dude, just because your car sounds like a lawnmower chewing up nuts and bolts doesn’t mean shit when it still takes you five minutes to get up to 45 mph.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 15, 2018)

Those pedestrians that walk in front of your car. They’re black most of the time, of course.

Those hobos that walk up to your car and ask for money. Like, I dont do that shit. Stop asking.

Buses. They’re the worst kind of drivers. 

New York license plates are of particular note over by us. If you see a bad driver, they’re a New Yorker nine times out of ten.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 16, 2018)

People who steadfastly REFUSE to use the right-on-red rule to turn into an OBVIOUSLY protected lane.  The turn by my house has this shit going on and it makes me want to choke someone.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm a very chill driver I enjoy it so I tend to let people go and not get upset on things but since this is peeves, passing on the right EVER, more so on a 3 lane road when you have a left for just that.

If someone tries this, and I'm in my bad kitty, nah nigga I got 600HP you ain't getting in front of me.

Also a peeve that does scare me too, people who honestly think truck/suv or AWD = don't pay attention to weather. I honestly see more crashed pick ups and subies than corvettes in the fucking winter. Nothing like watching a car slide thru an intersection because well, a down pour is just water no reason to brake early or anything.


----------



## Foltest (Dec 17, 2018)

People who don't use turn signal. Is it so hard to flip a switch when you are going to turn left or right. Or, when they do it, they do it when they have already started turning. thanks assholes.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Dec 17, 2018)

All time 'favorite' has to be people who can't be bothered to drive the speed limit and sit and a comfortable 5 or 10 under. I really think I'm stuck behind Tom from the Boondocks, and they're concerned about getting anally raped in prison for...doing 1mph over, so better play it safe. Now then, there's a very fun variant of Tom I've seen a few times. They get up to a light and catch it right when it turns red and say "Naw, I ain't got no time for lights" and run it anyways.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 17, 2018)

Turd Blossom said:


> People who don't understand how 4-way stops work.



just wait until they try a roundabout.  I have had to yield countless times to clueless idiots that don't realize that the vehicle already in the roundabout has the right of way and that just because they are to the right (literally) does not give them right of way.

I've said it over and over the drivers in the PNW are functionally the worst in the US.  There is no other place I've driven that has the deadly combination of not paying attention, poor skills, and overall incompetence.

This is also the only place I've ever seen people CEDING THE RIGHT OF WAY and I see it on a daily basis.  I have seen cars YIELD TO PEOPLE TURNING AT STOP SIGNS when they are on a 35 mph city arterial.  Or you fucking for real?


----------



## Turd Blossom (Dec 17, 2018)

thejackal said:


> just wait until they try a roundabout.  I have had to yield countless times to clueless idiots that don't realize that the vehicle already in the roundabout has the right of way and that just because they are to the right (literally) does not give them right of way.
> 
> I've said it over and over the drivers in the PNW are functionally the worst in the US.  There is no other place I've driven that has the deadly combination of not paying attention, poor skills, and overall incompetence.
> 
> This is also the only place I've ever seen people CEDING THE RIGHT OF WAY and I see it on a daily basis.  I have seen cars YIELD TO PEOPLE TURNING AT STOP SIGNS when they are on a 35 mph city arterial.  Or you fucking for real?


The transition to roundabouts in the PNW has been infuriating as no one can seem to figure them out. The only saving grace is that people are generally moving at low speeds. 
Totally agreed, the drivers here are exceptional.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 17, 2018)

Turd Blossom said:


> The transition to roundabouts in the PNW has been infuriating as no one can seem to figure them out. The only saving grace is that people are generally moving at low speeds.
> Totally agreed, the drivers here are exceptional.



There are several left turn windows on busy intersections  that are 8-10 seconds.  By the time the stoned ass moron with the "keep ____ weird" sticker looks up from their phone it's already orange.  There is no pride in driving courtesy and skills here and where this is no pride, well, there's no care, no competence.


----------



## alpro slut (Dec 17, 2018)

people in national speed limit zones that still like like to drive 30mph, even if the road is straight

fucking cyclists

when i'm a pedestrian, people who slam their foot on the accelerator as soon as the light flashes amber. i nearly got mowed over in the city (which, for some reason, has very few pedestrian crossings) because some cunt couldn't wait half a second for the light to change fully


----------



## Answer (Dec 17, 2018)

Hitting that deep pothole again even though you told yourself to remember that spot next time.


----------



## Vlad the Inhaler (Dec 18, 2018)

There's absolutely nothing about driving a car today that would excessively stress me as long as I could easily purchase an RPG-7 and a sufficient supply of HEAT rounds.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 19, 2018)

Cars that are loud for no reason other than to annoy your neighbors. Get over your Hot Wheels phase.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Dec 19, 2018)

Ah, another one when I’m on long drives... when you’re sitting and crusing all nice and peaceful in the slow lane with cruise control on, and some dipshit blows past you in the passing lane, shifts over to the slow lane, and hits their brakes to less than what you have cruise set to. I usually shift to the passing lane, pass them and a good quarter of a mile down the road from them, get in the slow lane again.

And ten to fifteen minutes later, the whole thing is repeated.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2018)

People with obnoxiously loud exhaust pipes who drive around in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2018)

The asshole who once scraped by my car when he was supposed to stop while I was waiting for my turn to go into a line of cars, and then called the cops after he refused to give me his insurance.


----------



## MacMasonry (Dec 20, 2018)

Fucking conga lines. Always happens when I have to be somewhere too. I wait and wait on traffic to clear from one direction and as soon as it clears, more near bumper to bumper traffic from the other direction


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 20, 2018)

alpro slut said:


> fucking cyclists



For me it’s casual cyclists. It bugs me that they want to act like vehicles when it’s convenient, but don’t follow all the laws.


----------



## c-no (Dec 20, 2018)

It could just be my eyes but people driving with bright headlights at night bother me since that shit affects my vision when driving.

People that just turn immediately in your lane but are only a couple feet away and think I can just see their turn signal when they only appeared for a single second.

People that don't watch the road when they tried to make aturn. A guy in a Dodge (or car similar to a Dodge) almost hit me when he tried to make an illegal turn to a library. Jackass could just drive a few yards behind me to do a U turn. Same thing when I was driving with a family member. They had the right of way and some idiot tried to do a u-turn in an area where you aren't suppose to u-turn. Was tempted to flip the bird at the guy since he was willing to disregard some rules of the road to get gas at an overpriced station.



DapperShark said:


> Stupid fucking teenagers blasting awful music and swerving all over traffic like complete faggots in their stupid fucking Subaru Imprezas.
> 
> Cyclists, bikes, bus and cab drivers in general.


Reminds me a couple times or so when some guy had the bass of his car playing. It was so annoying that I honestly wish his speakers would blow out. No one else really likes to hear that when they're driving.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 20, 2018)

The biggest thing that pisses me off is if the guy in front of me is going at least 5 under the speed limit. Or god forbid 10.
It's 40, not 30, hit your gas dammit.


----------



## wabbits (Dec 20, 2018)

People who pass me screaming, "LEARN TO FUCKING DRIVE," without ever bothering to ask me if I've taken any lessons.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Dec 20, 2018)

Drivers from California.

Seriously, fuck off back to the hellhole you all spawned from or learn to fuckin' drive responsibly. It can be nerve wracking when some schmuck is riding up your car's ass and it's almost _always_ some moron from Cali where I'm at. *One and a half car's distance away at all times, motherfucker.*

Also, people who don't use turn signals. You guys can fuck right off too.


----------



## Pargon (Dec 20, 2018)

People in my town will literally pull their car over anywhere to stop. Fire lanes, turn lanes, public driveways with a parking lot just inside, even the right fucking lane. It's all fair game. I can't decide if it's a general sense of entitlement inherent in the area I live in or if it's the huge amount of international drivers we have on account of the university in my town but Christ if it doesn't make me wish for some heavy ordinance every time some cunt is just pulled over anywhere talking on their phone


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 20, 2018)

*The biggest sin: *

People who fucking text while they're driving or are using their cell phone. If you need to make a phone call just pull over or at least get a headset so you can still use your hands. Most of the bad drivers I've seen are people who are texting. You don't need to text while driving. This shit always causes accidents or people to get hit by cars. Fuck people who do this.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 21, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> *The biggest sin: *
> 
> People who fucking text while they're driving or are using their cell phone. If you need to make a phone call just pull over or at least get a headset so you can still use your hands. Most of the bad drivers I've seen are people who are texting. You don't need to text while driving. This shit always causes accidents or people to get hit by cars. Fuck people who do this.


I'll agree with you on the texts. That requires far too much looking at your phone and not at the road.
Not on the phone part though. I can talk to someone in my car while driving, I can talk to someone on my phone while driving.  I don't have a manual transmission, so I don't need 2 hands to drive. Hell, once I'm on the highway I don't even need 1 hand to drive, my knees do a fine job.

I've never gotten into an accident while on my phone.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 21, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I'll agree with you on the texts. That requires far too much looking at your phone and not at the road.
> Not on the phone part though. I can talk to someone in my car while driving, I can talk to someone on my phone while driving.  I don't have a manual transmission, so I don't need 2 hands to drive. Hell, once I'm on the highway I don't even need 1 hand to drive, my knees do a fine job.
> 
> I've never gotten into an accident while on my phone.



Unless you're looking at your phone in your hand while talking on the phone while driving, I'm not talking about you. I guess I should have just written texting because that's what I've seen every time.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 21, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Unless you're looking at your phone in your hand while talking on the phone while driving, I'm not talking about you. I guess I should have just written texting because that's what I've seen every time.


Yeah, having your eyes on not the road is a bad thing while driving.  It's sort of the same thing with the mom reaching into the backseat to slap at her kids and not looking at the road at all.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 21, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Yeah, having your eyes on not the road is a bad thing while driving.  It's sort of the same thing with the mom reaching into the backseat to slap at her kids and not looking at the road at all.



I see it the most when people are in line waiting at a red light. It usually looks like they're rushing to finish their texts right as the light turns green. The only reason I notice it is because they start driving kind of weird and that's when I see they're still looking at their phones.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 21, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I see it the most when people are in line waiting at a red light. It usually looks like they're rushing to finish their texts right as the light turns green. The only reason I notice it is because they start driving kind of weird and that's when I see they're still looking at their phones.


Oh yeah. I'm familliar with that. OR the alternative, sit at the green light, and realize it turned green just in time to make the guy behind you miss it...

I'm a lot less patient with my horn than I used to be.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 21, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oh yeah. I'm familliar with that. OR the alternative, sit at the green light, and realize it turned green just in time to make the guy behind you miss it...
> 
> I'm a lot less patient with my horn than I used to be.



What about people who honk on their horns RIGHT when it turns green before anyone has time to react? What's that all about?


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Dec 21, 2018)

Pretty much everyone in my state is a terrible driver, and we should all go back to driver's ed and start over. 

I think I hate tailgaters the most. It's like no matter how fast you go, it's not fast enough for these people. I don't want to put my safety at risk or get a ticket just to make you happy, you asshole. I only ever get tailgated in residential areas or in school zones, too.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Dec 23, 2018)

The people who speed up just as soon as you start to pass them. Then you get back over and they slow down again. Meanwhile you're on cruise control maintaining a constant speed. I've gotten where I get right up on their ass if they do that until they either speed up and stop slowing me down or they slow down and finally let me pass.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Dec 24, 2018)

CYCLISTS. I could write a whole fucking book on the things these self-righteous pieces of shit have pulled on me. I'll refrain from going further as I'll get seriously mad but I'll just say that I honestly don't think cyclists are human and don't deserve equal rights. That is all.

Pedestrians who cross the crosswalk when the light turns green but the crosswalk signal still says stop. You fucking idiots, there's a reason why the orange hand is still lit, you're not being some genius who makes the connection that usually both turn at the same time, you're going to get yourself killed! It should be legal to hit these people when you have a left turn signal.

Road Engineers/Local Government in my city: you guys are incompetent retards who designed one of the least efficient city roads in the civilized world.


----------



## lameandgay2 (Dec 25, 2018)

As well as fucking cyclists, who we all hate equally (THERE'S CYCLE PATHS MADE JUST FOR YOU), I fucking hate soccer moms with massive cars they don't know how to drive.
Usually being in the proximity of one of these cunts ends with me screaming 'you could GET A BUS THROUGH THERE' out the window when they're trying to navigate a parking lot.


----------



## JosephTX (Dec 25, 2018)

Fucking DWI assholes who do 20 under and randomly hit their brakes intermittently.

Especially in fucking nothern New Mexico where they can do this shit and PASS A FUCKING COP RUNNING RADAR and the cop doesn't give a fuck.

What's worst is you can't even hit them on purpose for some ez insurance dosh because these indio fucks are 99.99999999999999% guaranteed not to have any insurance on their cars.

What makes it even worst is this is the general state of 1 out of 10 New Mexico license plates which have a life span of only two years before the numbers completely peel off and absolutely nobody giving a fuck.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 2, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Protestors that block roads, highway on ramps, ambulances, etc.
> 
> I think it should be legal to run them all over and clear the roads.


But...but...BLACK LIVES MATTER!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh boy "what doesn't make road rage?" would be a better question. I am so fucking sick of speds out here in BMWs acting like they can do literally whatever they want on the road. I swear the I in I series stands for idiot. I don't know when the BMW I series became the new Chrysler 300 but I have been cut off more by douches in BMWs than I have anyone else in recent years. 

Every time some asshole decides to fly up the side of a lane that's closing and cause ( or nearly cause) a pile up it should be legal to lynch them on the spot. Your fucking impatience is LESS important than everyone else's lives you self important twat!

Idiots that cut people off just to slow down. Fuck you. I will set you on fire and put you out with the blood of your family.

Truckers hauling 2+ trailers that decide they absolutely need to run a light to make a left turn and hold up 4 lanes of traffic. I hope a lot lizard gives you syphilis.

I have nothing to add on cyclists that hasn't been said, fuck them and fuck their gay little suits. 

The constant construction out here. Especially from the "Water Reclamation District". HOW THE FUCK LONG DOES IT TAKE TO LAY SOME PIPE AND PAVE IT?! 2-3 DAYS?! Had some roads closed of for 6+ months because these fucktards can't finish anything they start. I've seen the same roads get ripped up twice because they did it wrong the first time.

And I might be a bit of a speeding asshole myself but when I'm doing 60+ in a 45-50 and you are right on my ass like I'm some old fuck going 20 under it makes me wish I had a stack of bricks in the passenger seat that I could lob out the window at them. Fuck you I'm going fast enough, this isn't NASCAR but please feel free to pull an Earnhart and smash into a wall.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 2, 2019)

Cyclists according to Kiwifarmers.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jan 2, 2019)

In my city, if a highway is jammed, there is always some turd weaving like a madman between the tiniest of gaps, in and out of the shoulder, and cutting through the whiteline of the onramp.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jan 3, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> One thing that I really hate is when people change lanes without turning on their signal lights at all.



I knew a guy I'll call Kurt. Kurt was generally a chill person, but he always behaved like he might be on the :autism: spectrum and had a tendency to make bad decisions such as going to a business college and leaving with nothing to show for it but debt he had to pay for several years afterwards.

When Kurt would help drive for a group I belonged to at the time, he would take the instructions of "follow me there" literally. If the driver ahead of Kurt changed lanes, Kurt would change lanes in tandem with them - without signalling and without looking to see if there was a car already along side of him. I still don't know how Kurt never sideswiped anyone. Worse, that particular group leader once wanted me to carpool with Kurt. When reminded about his poor driving habits (among other things), I was told I could drive myself instead.



Yeena said:


> I live in an area that has bike lanes but somehow there's always some kind of biking marathon that I get stuck behind and I can't get around because they're taking up the entire lane



Here, it seems to be the opposite: my area is adding bike lanes like crazy and they're rarely in use no matter what part of the day I drive those streets.



c-no said:


> Reminds me a couple times or so when some guy had the bass of his car playing. It was so annoying that I honestly wish his speakers would blow out. No one else really likes to hear that when they're driving.



I had a neighbor well into his adult years that would come home from his afternoon shifts at midnight or later blasting his radio loud enough to be heard for a 2-3 block radius, consistent with his always-obnoxious reputation and personality.



KelpieSelkie said:


> I think I hate tailgaters the most. It's like no matter how fast you go, it's not fast enough for these people. I don't want to put my safety at risk or get a ticket just to make you happy, you asshole.



I've been tailgated on a residential road notorious for speed traps that strictly enforce the 25 MPH (40 kph) speed limit. I've had no qualms doing a brake check when that's happened in the past. One particular person even used a left-turn lane to pass me when I reached the point where I needed to turn right.

As for bicyclists, those that won't obey stop signs or other signals is a peeve. I had one that refused to let me pass him and then act like he wanted to challenge me to a game of chicken at the next red light all because I honked my horn at him for his running a stop sign to make a right-hand turn right in front of me with little reaction time to prevent an accident.

My other big peeve is people driving in rush hour or construction traffic that wait until the last possible second to merge when a lane ends or is closed. Make some effort to merge before the taper, and I might be more willing to let you in.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 4, 2019)

my town is close to one of the UK's busiest motorways (M62) and there are nearby exits a few miles to either side

at one of the entries, the sliproad is very large and has two lanes; the inside lane becomes lane 1 on the mainline, while the outside lane merges with lane 2
on one memorable occasion I was following a driver pootling up the inside lane of the sliproad at 20 mph, and decided to overtake him; at the point I was about to go back into the inside lane, I discovered he'd sped up, entered my blind spot, blocked me from the rejoining the inside lane and forced me to join the motorway from the outside lane, like a total dickhead

this is not an isolated incident; joining the motorway is a simple manoeuvre in principle, yet you'd be surprised how many people fuck it right up on a daily basis

also, one of the entries to my town is along a short, fast bit of rural 60 mph A-road with no side turns or property accesses; the amount of people who potter along it at 25 mph then speed up to 60+ mph when you try to overtake them, particularly if you're on a motorbike, has to be seen to believed


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 4, 2019)

if you want to overtake someone on a road with lanes available for overtaking, what you should do is approach the overtake-ee at a reasonable distance (so you can see past them), look in your mirror, signal right/left (depending on whether your country drives on the left or the right), check your blind spot, move into the next lane if it's clear, give it some hammer (switch down to a lower gear if necessary), pass them promptly and return to your lane as soon as practically possible

things not to do when overtaking:
1. crawl past the overtaken vehicle at the speed of continental drift
2. have a conversation with the driver of the overtaken vehicle
3. realise that you need to get off at the next exit and abruptly cut across into the inside lane without indicating


----------



## Roast Chicken (Jan 5, 2019)

1. Slow pensioners who should've had their licenses revoked years ago

2. People who don't indicate before they turn

3. People who casually walk into the road to cross over when there's a pedestrian crossing literally a few paces away from them


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 5, 2019)

I mentioned these in the "things that piss you off" thread, but they're worth repeating here:

Hotshot sports car drivers who think they own the road. This especially goes for college students who blast their music at a billion decibels and zoom up and down parking garage ramps at 100 mph. It scares the hell out of me knowing that they're looking for a good way to die.
PEOPLE. TEXTING. WHILE. DRIVING. This is obviously self-explanatory. What, you can't wait until there's a gas station or convenience store to text your mom what's for dinner? I'm gonna need a new horn.
Any asshole that swerves in and steals the parking spot you were going to take, despite clearly having your turn signal on and stopping adjacent to the row.
Not having your turn signal on when switching lanes, often at a traffic light at the last second.



Bagronkleton said:


> Drivers from California.
> Seriously, fuck off back to the hellhole you all spawned from or learn to fuckin' drive responsibly. It can be nerve wracking when some schmuck is riding up your car's ass and it's almost _always_ some moron from Cali where I'm at. *One and a half car's distance away at all times, motherfucker.*
> 
> Also, people who don't use turn signals. You guys can fuck right off too.


I hope you don't have plans to fly to Florida anytime soon, because it's a lot worse here- might as well rename it to Geezer Central. There's always one behind the wheel whenever I pass a fender-bender putting along the highway at a snail's pace. There comes a point in life where you need to take the keys away from certain people and dial an Uber.


FierceBrosnan said:


> Oh boy "what doesn't make road rage?" would be a better question. I am so fucking sick of speds out here in BMWs acting like they can do literally whatever they want on the road. I swear the I in I series stands for idiot. I don't know when the BMW I series became the new Chrysler 300 but I have been cut off more by douches in BMWs than I have anyone else in recent years.


There's a reason why people think BMW owners are one of the worst drivers.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 5, 2019)

People behind me who are driving faster than I am, and people ahead of me who are driving slower than I am.


----------



## Kiislova (Jan 5, 2019)

Tailgaters. I intentionally reduce my driving speed on them (for my own safety and to make them angry-er)


----------



## atari (Jan 5, 2019)

I fucking hate driving where I live. Generally, people are either 1. old fuckheads who shouldn't have a license still 2. soccer moms or businessmen going 5000mph or 3. new high school drivers who don't know what the hell they're doing. Category #2 pisses me off the most because they tailgate the living hell out of you, there'll be times where I'm 10mph over the speed limit and some white bitch in a minivan is right on my ass.

Generally though, people who don't understand how things like right of way work really get under my skin. My town has had a roundabout for as long as I can remember, meaning, drivers know how the fuck to work a roundabout. I have never had any problems with people not knowing right of way with it, until a few nights ago when I almost smashed into some idiot who thought he could swerve in when I was already in the damn thing. The fucker looked at me driving in the roundabout, stopped, and then accelerated into it when I was right about to hit him.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 5, 2019)

Luxury motorists that tailgate you, pull ahead of you, etc.

People that are in the wrong lane and cut in at the last minute. The worst case scenario here, outside of a collision, is they take up space in both lanes.
People 'waiting' for a parking spot and holding up traffic in a parking lot. Just park farther away, lardass, walking won't kill you.
Cyclists that drift on the edge of the bike lane make me nervous. I don't want to hit you nigger, I probably can't afford that.
People who jay walk across an actual road. Again, I DO NOT WANT TO HIT YOU, STOP WALKING IN THE ROAD


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 5, 2019)

Everyone around me.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jan 10, 2019)

People who don't use thier indicator and just turn right infornt of your car ethier nearly side swipping your car or you nearly bump into the back end of thiers.

It makes it worse when they almost wreck your car and not even a mile later they just go back to their original lane like a drunk ship captain.


----------



## TheJourneytoDogHeaven (Jan 11, 2019)

I dislike people who use their horns in inappropriate situations like if they are impatient or are trying to "intimidate" someone.

It is an emergency signaling device. Not a Toy.


----------



## Captain Toad (Jan 11, 2019)

Driving near a school is just a stressful experience in general. Soccer moms and teens who just got their licenses are a horrible combination of drivers to share the road with. 

I also hate when some asshole either steals my parking spot or parks so shitilly that I can't even park in the spaces next to them.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jan 11, 2019)

Morons who don't know how to use the left lane, people who drive side by side and block people trying to get through, people who are super awkward about letting other cars onto the highway.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 11, 2019)

Cyclists who make sudden and unpredictable movements without signalling then get fucking antsy when you nearly hit them.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 12, 2019)

Generally just when people do illegal shit that also has a risk of causing an accident.

Also when people ride my ass because I'm only going 5 or so over the limit. Nigga you go get pulled over I have drugs in this here car.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 12, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> People 'waiting' for a parking spot and holding up traffic in a parking lot. Just park farther away, lardass, walking won't kill you.
> People who jay walk across an actual road. Again, I DO NOT WANT TO HIT YOU, STOP WALKING IN THE ROAD


Sweet Jesus, these. The worst are the ones who wait for someone finish loading their items. Idiot, that person isn't going anywhere, look somewhere else.

There was this one time some bitch raised her hand to tell me to stop when she's clearly jaywalking. To make things worse, she was taking her sweet time walking diagonally if that makes sense.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 15, 2019)

When you see a car you really want to play with at a stop light and are not in your nice/own cars.

I rolled up to a hell cat at a stop light first time just us at a red 2 lanes in front no one else... and I was in my work car ;(


----------



## Bonedome (Jan 15, 2019)

There was a couple of wrecks on one of the main interstates so everyone for miles had already merged into the left-most lane. Some guy in a nice sports car just zooms past everyone and tries to merge in between a couple of semis in front of me. The semi driver doesn't relent and the sports car hits his backleft bumper on him. Then dip-shit speeds forward does a sharp turn to the left to get onto the shoulder and gets out of his car pissed with his arms out walking towards the semi. I drive by them and laugh. I wasn't going to let him in either but I'm surprised he tried challenging a semi. 

I also hate poorly constructed on-ramps. One that I get onto has almost no time for the interstate drivers to see the mergers, so the mergers can't get up to speed for fear of having to yield and wait a second as no one gets out of the right lane because they "might miss their exit" in a quarter mile.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 15, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> What about people who honk on their horns RIGHT when it turns green before anyone has time to react? What's that all about?


Hehe, I've done this, so I'll say what it was about when I did it:

Usually that happens after I've been stuck at several lights because of people not paying attention, or worse yet, stuck at the same light because only like 2 people go through when it turns green. But when I do that, I try to do a very short, quick honk, because I'm not trying to have my car "yell" at people, I'm just trying to say "hey, light's green".

I also make sure that when I'm the first one at the light, I am paying attention and going immediately when it turns green, since I'd be even more of a hypocritical asshole if I did the same thing I get mad at other people about.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 15, 2019)

Bonedome said:


> I also hate poorly constructed on-ramps. One that I get onto has almost no time for the interstate drivers to see the mergers, so the mergers can't get up to speed for fear of having to yield and wait a second as no one gets out of the right lane because they "might miss their exit" in a quarter mile.


Oh god, entrance ramps. There’s one near me that has you as the far right lane which becomes an exit only lane one mile down the road. The next lane over is also an exit lane only for the same road, and then there’s three lanes of freeway. I wanted to get on the freeway, but both lanes keeping me from it were bumper to bumper. I had my turn signal on and kept creeping along with the traffic about a half mile, before I realized none of the fucking assholes in the other lane would let me get over. At all. Everytime I veered a bit over, trying to get through, they pulled even closer to the car in front of them. Finally I just stopped. I didn’t move forward at all, no more bumper to bumper, no more moving, fuck everybody on the road I am not being forced to take the off ramp. It wasn’t until there was about fourteen car lengths in front of me that somebody in the other lane realized I was serious about wanting to change lanes, and I was willing to destroy everybody else’s transit time to do so, and let me get over. Three seconds after I got over I moved one lane over again and was going 65 away from all those assholes.


----------



## WEEDle (Jan 18, 2019)

When someone is driving and they see someone they know and they start blaring on their horn, stop looking where they're driving and focus their attention and gaze entirely on the friend they're waving at with one hand and other hand on the horn, hoping they'll attract their attention.

"BEEP BEEP! HI! BEEP BEEP! I KNOW YOU! BEEP BEEP! I LIKE YOU!"

I'd say I hope they crash, but I don't want anyone else to be injured due to their negligence, so let's just say I hope they get pulled over.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jan 19, 2019)

Texans and pickup trucks (especially at night with their fucking LEDs.)
had plenty of Texas trucks get soooo fucking assblasted at me going the speed limit that when the road has a tiny turn lane they speed up to pass and go screaming down the road 10-15 over speed-limit. The road is very hilly, pot-holey, and always has road work going on so I take it cautious. No need to get assblasted, Texans.


----------



## farts_meller (Jan 19, 2019)

Jim Beam+meth+pcp. Why do you ask?


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 6, 2019)

People who drive worse than I do. Also people who signal one direction and then turn in the other direction (this is actually really common in my area for some godforsaken reason).


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Feb 6, 2019)

Import cars with vanity plates.

So far, every one I've seen drives like an asshole.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Feb 7, 2019)

What pisses me off? Dumbass joggers using the road when there is a perfectly good sidewalk not 10 feet away from them. Bonus points for wearing dark clothes before sunrise


----------



## 000% (Feb 7, 2019)

Drivers of trucks of any size who drive like maniacs. They were always the people who got into accidents during snowstorms too.


----------



## pozilei (Feb 7, 2019)

People parking right in front of the store/bank/whatever when there are plenty of parking spots available because god forbid those people have to take 10 extra steps. I swear some of them would drive into the goddamn building if only there was enough space. 

Pedestrians who decide that right by the crosswalk is a good place to chat to their friend. Just move a bit so I know you're not going to stumble into the road any second.

Tailgaters in residential areas: there's this one particular road I drive on semi-regularly and there's always ALWAYS someone glued to the back of my car. Dude, I know the area, there's a school nearby and a home for free range tards, I'm not going above the speed limit.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Feb 17, 2019)

needlessly impatient drivers (usually at the wheel of an Audi or a BMW) who tailgate you when you're obeying the speed limit then overtake recklessly only to hit a queue a short way further up the road; congratulations dickhead, you've risked your own life and potentially those of many others, and you've saved no time whatsoever

on my old commute, every now and then I used to get dickheads racing past me on the approach to this totally blind bend; what makes it particularly dangerous is the fact there's a quarry at the top of the hill that supplies to several major construction companies, and the road has massive 44-ton wagons thundering up and down it every day

if you overtake on that bend and smash headfirst into a wagon coming the other way which you couldn't see coming, you *will* end up dead

if I'm overtaken by this kind of driver, then end up directly behind them in the queue half a mile later, I normally wave to them and give them a cheerful smile, just to wind them up a bit more


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 17, 2019)

People who ride your bumper instead of just going around


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 17, 2019)

when i do an oopsie because of my own bad driving.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Feb 17, 2019)

People who leave their turn signals on for more than a mile need their licenses revoked.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 17, 2019)

Slight annoyance would be if they are about to make a left or right, they brake all the way first, then turn on a blinker. Don't know why but just doing those in that order makes me pretty mad.


----------



## John Titor (Feb 25, 2019)

Impatient drivers who thinks honking will make the traffic faster. One time I stopped at a green light because I hear an incoming ambulance, guy behind me starts honking and screaming. Bitch, do you not hear the fucking siren?


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Feb 26, 2019)

Bonedome said:


> I also hate poorly constructed on-ramps. One that I get onto has almost no time for the interstate drivers to see the mergers, so the mergers can't get up to speed for fear of having to yield and wait a second as no one gets out of the right lane because they "might miss their exit" in a quarter mile.



in Britain there used to be a particularly fearsome entry slip like that from Lancaster onto the northbound M6 (the nation's major north-south motorway)
it was a narrow two-way sliproad with a right-angled bend where it met the motorway, so you had to slow down to 20 mph to take the bend safely, and then you only had 100 yards to speed up and merge into fast-moving traffic just before a bridge which had no hard shoulder; and because there was no hard shoulder, you stood a very high chance of being hit in a side-on collision and ending up in the river

this kind of junction might suffice for a small country lane, but until a few years ago this was the main access point for a city of 60,000


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 26, 2019)

People that get pissed at me for only going the speed limit or 5 miles above on the interstate. I’m sorry I am not going to risk crippling myself in a car crash so you can get to the grocery store 2 minutes early. I have a very small car, not very much protection in a crash.
Another thing is people who have a total disregard for others safety or well being to where they won’t move to a different lane to let someone over or they just go in and out of lanes. 
Also beggers in the city who harrass you for money they don’t need or money need for drugs.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Feb 27, 2019)

1 - People strolling at peak times, specially if you are late for work
2 - Those who simply ignore who is in the back and block or almost hit the bikers when they are overtaking them, like God damnit, you can easily kill a biker with a car even if you hit him lightly
3 - No turning signals or forgetting yours on, this should be illegal with jail time


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 27, 2019)

My Dad, who hasn't had an accident or ticket in his entire 60+ years of driving, told me to pay attention to the other ppl on the road, don't rely on mirrors, always use headlights, and only yell at idiots once I get home.

His premise being that once someone learns to drive, all the focus should be on what's down the road.

So drivers who do not use turn signals, don't match speed to weather or traffic conditions, and those who are obviously distracted come first in the cue of those on the receiving end of my ire.

When it comes to road rage though, I've been on the receiving end once.

A guy driving one of those unnecessary superduties on street wheels, thought I was going too slow, coming down from Woodland Park.  He finally passed me on a solid yellow AND blind curve, the final one before it goes back to 4-lanes both ways.

I was confused then, why he dropped back and followed me to the 7-11 in Manitou, which had been my planned stop.

It didn't take long to figure out what was going on when I watched the guy heave his already-frothing mass out of the truck and cowpoke his way with clenched fists towards my Jetta TDI window, which was half down for my unfinished cigarette.

Yes, I'm oldish, and I drove an older euro crunchy-mobile.  But it didn't have stickers, bicycle racks, snotlings, or anything to advertise I was a meek beta fuck, and was definitely waiting for his argument, even as he got closer.

I'd already unbuckled and added a little distance from my window, but otherwise didn't say a single word to him.  I waited as he ironically sprayed dip spit with his whigro-speak, trying hard not to twang.

I will say this; the boy had lungs & vocabulary, it seemed like a full two minutes before he took a breath.  The lack of oxygen must've dimmed his awareness.  He still hadn't noticed me watching his unmissable meatsack of a torso, which he'd helpfully squared up.

"You wanna get shot, boy?  LEAVE!"

A random customer leaving the store had to snap him out of it; I swear he sounded like Sam Elliot, but looked like Red Foreman.

That's the point at which he actually _looked_, realized his decisions were not sound, and he needed to abort, fast.   

Have y'all ever seen anyone deflate?  

That's exactly what happened to the guy, and it's one of the weirdest things I've ever seen a human do.  He had puffed himself up so large, and clenched up for so long, he deflated _and_ changed colors.  It happened fast, like a newborn baby.  Both guys vanished (his big truck surprisingly did so quietly), and it took a while to stop laughing.

Everything about the situation happened fast, even though it seemed like far longer.  It was one of those rare things where you go from condition red/black, to an adrenaline dump & utter mirth, within seconds.


----------



## Gay Adolf (Mar 2, 2019)

-People riding my ass when I’m going the speed limit
-Old people going slow as fuck


----------



## OJ 473 (Mar 3, 2019)

People that honk at and tailgate you on twisty country roads with a hundred foot drop to your right. I don't know these roads and I'm not risking my life to go a little faster so suck it up, you lunatic.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Mar 13, 2019)

When I'm in a parking space and someone sits there and waits for it. 

If it is a front row spot, whatever, I get it. But if I'm anywhere else, don't park 2 inches behind my fucking car and wait for me to pull out of the spot. I once had a woman wait for me to load my groceries, lock up my car, walk the cart to the return a few aisles away, walk back, unlock my car, and then wait for others to stop passing behind me before I could leave. She then had the audacity to honk at me because she was too fucking close to my car.
There were spots open like maybe 4 cars farther back.

I don't know why this makes me so furious, but it always does


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 13, 2019)

Dickheads that drive below the limit
Wankers that razz out in front of me at a junction when I have right of way then proceed to go under the limit.
Cyclists
Buses
Taxis
Audi drivers
Beamer drivers
Prius drivers
Merc drivers
Tards that change lanes without indicating
Paki drivers in general.

I'm an angry driver...


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 13, 2019)

Many things make me rage while driving. 

pedestrians who seem to think that walking out in front of a moving vehicle on a busy road is a good idea. Bonus points if its an arterial route.
cyclists. To those who use cycle lanes and obey road rules - cheers. Sadly that is the tiny minority. Most cyclists I encounter are the biggest pack of self-righteous, entitled sanctimonious assholes I've ever encountered. May every last one of them be crushed under the wheels of a bus.
nervous/unaware drivers. If you cannot drive without panicking, or driving like a flailing idiot you need to cut you licence in half, sell your vehicle and use public transport. Just because you're cautious to the point of driving 20kms under the limit at all times doesn't make you a good driver.
people who insist on driving with fullbeams/headlights on in all conditions. I could see without the highbeams. The fact that this is encouraged tells me there are more people than not who shouldn't be allowed near a car.

The only drivers I am okay with are the ones who clearly understand how to indicate, merge, seize a gap or maneuver without being a tard. 

This is a tiny minority.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Mar 13, 2019)

Not so much anger as much as laughing: the drivers that I leave behind when I accelerate from a light, who finally catch up and blow past me 15 minutes later like they’re hot shit at the fact that they caught up to me when I have cruise control on and passed me finally. Extra hilarity if right after they pass me we both get stuck at a light again and the whole thing happens all over again.

It’s not like I’m driving a sports car or anything. I have a 4 cylinder crossover.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 13, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Dickheads that drive below the limit
> Wankers that razz out in front of me at a junction when I have right of way then proceed to go under the limit.
> Cyclists
> Buses
> ...



I agree with all the above, but you forgot..
Nissan Micra drivers.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 13, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> I agree with all the above, but you forgot..
> Nissan Micra drivers.



I've actually never had a problem with a Micra driver.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 13, 2019)

Use your damn turn signals


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

10 Under the Limiters.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 19, 2019)

when you're going 10 over the speed limit but people are still riding your ass
when you're at a light, and it's green, and there's one car in front of you, and that car needs to turn, but the other lane has cars coming nonstop, and the car in front of you won't just go another way, so you sit through an entire green light and another red light
fucking Mustang drivers that think they're hot shit and go 80 MPH everywhere


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 19, 2019)

Get that fucking wing and muffler off of your 2003 POS subcompact before I kill you, you rice rocket fuck.
Making it louder and revving it at stop lights won't make you less of a bum, and the rest of us hate you.

If your car looks like this:



Know that I hate you to your core.

They run lights, they always drive like assholes, and try to race everyone.


----------



## Lunete (Mar 19, 2019)

When you're driving down a two lane highway and you need to pass but you can't because there is a car in both lanes and they're both going the exact same speed.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 19, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> I've actually never had a problem with a Micra driver.



I want to live in your world.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 19, 2019)

Also? Donks. The tall ones freak me out because they don't look road safe and it makes me think about wrecks. 

Take those shitty wannabe station wagon tires off your shitty ass spray painted purple 1995 malibu.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> But...but...BLACK LIVES MATTER!



(I could be wrong or misremembering) This reply reminded me of a news story that someone died on route to the hospital because the road was blocked by either BLM retards or "oh no Orange Man got elected" retards and the ambulance had nowhere to go. 

I also remember a similar story but it wasn't an ambulance, just a car on the way to the hospital.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> (I could be wrong or misremembering) This reply reminded me of a news story that someone died on route to the hospital because the road was blocked by either BLM exceptional individuals or "oh no Orange Man got elected" exceptional individuals and the ambulance had nowhere to go.
> 
> I also remember a similar story but it wasn't an ambulance, just a car on the way to the hospital.


Yes, I remember the ambulance story. Anybody standing in the way should have been run over.


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 20, 2019)

Morons that pull out into traffic while another vehicle is entering a parking lot, showing that the prick or cunt pulling out of the parking lot wasn't looking and almost cause a collision.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 21, 2019)

Very old Indian men in ancient Jaguars who pull out without looking then proceed to do half the speed limit while squinting over the wheel and wobbling from lane to lane. I nearly crashed into two of them in a week, it's a Midlands thing I think.

Fucking Audi drivers too, especially goateed 19-year-old Pakistani or Arab kids who used the money from daddy's scrap metal business to buy a souped-up A3 with personalised plates and tinted windows. A particular hazard on the M40 as it travels through stockbroker country.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 24, 2019)

One thing that's not exactly on the road per say but something I've dealt with my whole life being into cars and modifying most of them (some absurdly high amounts) is being told how to do it or what to do. My car is mine and not a suggestion box, and I know it's really easy to spend other people's money but no I'm not going to rip my entire drive line out, put in one minor part all just because someone in a parking lot told me they think it would be better.

I am about to sell my turbo'd pick up and I have  to turn the boost down as it's poorly cooled and I don't want the truck so swapping to a larger fan will be enough for a safe use and sale. I love being told I don't run enough boost as is, and if I swap XYZ I could do even more. Yeah I'm trying to flip it, and since I care about the community and being a decent person, I'm willing to drop 70 bucks for a better fan to keep it running nice and cool even though I could bleed down 2 psi and leave the new owner to find out the hard way.  I'm not trying to cut the entire front apart, then buy a new rad buy more water wetter and anti freeze new rad supports etc all for a 700 dollar truck that I want to get rid of.

If you are into cars that's great, let's talk them all day. If I ask ideas please share if not don't tell me how I'm doing it wrong when I'm the badass in a cobble built project and you are in a mother fucking cuck hold cross over.

Also, just because something has work in it it's not fast... I'd be happy if this thing lays 150 to the wheels but it sounds kinda silly scrolling boost. Please don't rev on me.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Nov 11, 2022)

An Sionnach Seang presents: How To Assert Your Dominance By Driving Like A Cunt

1. find some sucker in front of you following the speed limit (e.g. 30 in a built-up area) and get so close you're almost in their back seat
2. overtake them ASAP - solid white lines? blind bend? doesn't matter, you need to be in front
3. once you're in front, slam on your brakes so they nearly go into the back of you, possibly resulting in honking and swearing on their part
4. remember you have a micropenis and start crying again


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 22, 2022)

J A N D E K said:


> My biggest pet peeve is getting pulled over, by the cops, for speeding. I mean what part of I’m clearly in a hurry to get somewhere do you not understand, Officer.







People who have a perfectly good sidewalk to use but for some reason decide to walk on the street instead.


----------



## Combat Wombat (Nov 22, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> People who have a perfectly good sidewalk to use but for some reason decide to walk on the street instead.


Some cyclists will drive across oncoming traffic instead of using the crosswalk like I'm not high off shit from the medicine cabinet and on my phone


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Nov 22, 2022)

Anyone deliberately blocking traffic, like protestors should be just shot on site. Anyone who forces me to jam on the brakes needlessly, is genuinely a douchebag.


----------



## Hat Man (Nov 22, 2022)

People not knowing what to do when a signal is in flash
Using the breakdown lane to speed past traffic
Random crackheads running across highways
Everyone slamming their brakes to stare at a car that is pulled over
People who wait until the last possible second to switch to the correct lane
Not looking or signaling before trying to merge into your lane and almost hitting you
LITTERING
Beggars at intersections who walk into the road past every car when the light is red
People on their phones texting
When you're trying to keep an appropriate following distance and someone sees this as an invitation to occupy that space
Every car in front of you somehow magically knowing you have to pee and proceeding to go 10 under
Waiting for you to go when they have the right of way, causing confusion for everyone involved
I always fantasize about carrying a megaphone to yell at tards while I'm driving but knowing where I live that would be a guaranteed way to get shot.


----------



## shinkansen (Nov 22, 2022)

People who screw around at gas stations. It'll be crowded and the person in front of you is still sitting inside their car even after the nozzle clicks and its done pumping gas. Dude just pump your shit and GTFO


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Nov 22, 2022)

People speeding up just to sit on my car's back corner.  I don't know if this is a SW Ohio thing, but people do it all the damn time, especially around merge lanes or when I actually need to get in their lane.  And if you speed up, they'll speed up to keep up with you.  I love SW Ohio, but they just can't fucking drive.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Nov 23, 2022)

Cyclists.


----------



## A.P. Hill (Nov 23, 2022)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> People speeding up just to sit on my car's back corner.  I don't know if this is a SW Ohio thing, but people do it all the damn time, especially around merge lanes or when I actually need to get in their lane.  And if you speed up, they'll speed up to keep up with you.  I love SW Ohio, but they just can't fucking drive.


That's a Maryland thing.  Flipping on a turn signal on I-95 will, without fail, make the guy in the lane you're trying to change into run up on your quarter panel and just sit there.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Nov 23, 2022)

A.P. Hill said:


> That's a Maryland thing.  Flipping on a turn signal on I-95 will, without fail, make the guy in the lane you're trying to change into run up on your quarter panel and just sit there.


They love doing it at merge ramps out here, had to almost cut off some reddit soyboy looking, civic driving motherfucker once, because everything was lined up perfectly for the merge, until I turned my signal on and he starting accelerating.  No other reason.

I swear the ability to merge, or handle people merging into your lane, is genetic and at least 50% of drivers lack merge genes.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 23, 2022)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> They love doing it at merge ramps out here, had to almost cut off some reddit soyboy looking, civic driving motherfucker once, because everything was lined up perfectly for the merge, until I turned my signal on and he starting accelerating.  No other reason.
> 
> I swear the ability to merge, or handle people merging into your lane, is genetic and at least 50% of drivers lack merge genes.


I once stopped and put my car in park when nobody in the left lane would let me merge (the on ramp became a two-lane off ramp within a mile). They were literally staying bumper to bumper. After there were around 12 car lengths ahead of me and horns were blaring, somebody in the left lane realized my turn signal was serious. I was in that lane for about 5 seconds before merging with the freeway I wanted to be on.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Nov 23, 2022)

There's a stretch of road I usually take where the speed limit gradually gets slower as you go. I have been in a bad accident before and like to keep the speed limit so I follow the signs as I go. There's almost always some Ethan Ralph motherfucker who doesn't like to go from 65 to 55 even after being at a dead stop right at the transition to 55.
I usually hit cruise control and let them seethe over it.
I already failed No Ralph November anyway, lol. Had to listen to Guntry Roads.


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 23, 2022)

If you're a grown-ass man with one of those "student driver plz no bully" stickers on your car, driving 20 below in the passing lane, I'm going to assume you are exactly the kind of faggot who didn't buy a car until your third bike got stolen by hobos and you finally fled to the suburbs in an impotent rage.


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Nov 23, 2022)

People who give spare change to beggars while the light is green, causing everyone behind them to miss the light except themselves, who always run the red for some reason.


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 23, 2022)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> 1. find some sucker in front of you following the speed limit (e.g. 30 in a built-up area) and get so close you're almost in their back seat


Don't forget to buy the brightest headlights you can find.  When out at night, turn your brights on and completely blind the person in front of you.


----------



## Telo Miriam (Nov 23, 2022)

Boom Boss said:


> Don't forget to buy the brightest headlights you can find.  When out at night, turn your brights on and completely blind the person in front of you.


I fucking hate LED headlights, it’s not safer when you blind everyone else on the road. Not sure if people are mounting them wrong or what, I think they’re just too bright


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Nov 23, 2022)

neverendingmidi said:


> I once stopped and put my car in park when nobody in the left lane would let me merge (the on ramp became a two-lane off ramp within a mile). They were literally staying bumper to bumper. After there were around 12 car lengths ahead of me and horns were blaring, somebody in the left lane realized my turn signal was serious. I was in that lane for about 5 seconds before merging with the freeway I wanted to be on.


It's the dumbest shit in the world, but I am the guy who will let people merge.  Even then, sometimes people in the merge lean insist on matching speed right next to me instead pulling in front or behind me.  Sometimes they have to slow down to stay next to me instead of just passing and merging.

I'm telling you, there's merge genes


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 24, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> I fucking hate LED headlights, it’s not safer when you blind everyone else on the road. Not sure if people are mounting them wrong or what, I think they’re just too bright


Made worse when LED headlight bulbs are retrofitted to aging vehicles with cloudy headlamp lenses.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Nov 24, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> I fucking hate LED headlights, it’s not safer when you blind everyone else on the road. Not sure if people are mounting them wrong or what, I think they’re just too bright


They're usually mounted on a jacked up truck or SUV so you get totally blasted by it while just trying to drive normally, you've no recourse because its going to shine directly into your eyes if you're in a normal commuter car.

The people who just do everything at the slowest physical speed possible. If you're turning and its clear then get to it don't come to a full stop in the middle of traffic then gingerly roll your way in. The longer you linger in the road the longer you disrupt traffic.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Nov 26, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> I fucking hate LED headlights, it’s not safer when you blind everyone else on the road. Not sure if people are mounting them wrong or what, I think they’re just too bright


halogen headlights are the worst of the lot
on the plus side, they do give the back of your neck a nice tan


----------



## Sneeds (Nov 26, 2022)

ZeCommissar said:


> People that tailgate me at night with their brights on are lucky I am not impulse driven and brake check their ass.


Were they dodge rams by any chance? 





Your browser is not able to display this video.




One thing I hate is the car infront of me (usually a dodge caravan/minivan or a Honda Civic/Nissan going 30 under entering the freeway on ramp. And almost causing an accident while entering the freeway. I’ve dealt with this multiple times this year and it pisses me off


----------



## MadDisaster (Nov 26, 2022)

I have to restrain myself from raging at my partner when he drives, because he drives like a old blind retard. It is so frustrating. He stops when there's no stop sign, drives twenty miles under the speed limit, still doesn't understand the passing lane is for passing.


----------



## DankSmoker (Nov 26, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> I have to restrain myself from raging at my partner when he drives, because he drives like a old blind retard. It is so frustrating. He stops when there's no stop sign, drives twenty miles under the speed limit, still doesn't understand the passing lane is for passing.


Get him a prescription windshield and some cialis.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Nov 27, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> I have to restrain myself from raging at my partner when he drives, because he drives like a old blind retard. It is so frustrating. He stops when there's no stop sign, drives twenty miles under the speed limit, still doesn't understand the passing lane is for passing.


My husband doesn't drive like that but I'm similarly frustrated by the annoying way he drives. However I'd be outing myself to family that I may have guided to the farms if I described it. God forbid anyone says anything about how fucking annoying it is. No traffic accidents in his experience of driving so at least he's not dangerous. If you are poisoned and need to vomit, but don't have ipecac, just have my husband take you on a scenic tour.
Anyway I want to complain about the rice joggers and the curry joggers in Milpitas. I don't even know how to describe the retarded way they drive, other than hesitant yet unpredictable. The moms there are always barely looking over the steering wheel that they're gripping with white knuckles.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 27, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> I have to restrain myself from raging at my partner when he drives, because he drives like a old blind retard. It is so frustrating. He stops when there's no stop sign, drives twenty miles under the speed limit, still doesn't understand the passing lane is for passing.


If you're Canadian, there's always MAID.


----------



## MadDisaster (Nov 27, 2022)

neverendingmidi said:


> If you're Canadian, there's always MAID.


Luckily for him, he is a great partner in all other ways. Otherwise, I'd let nature take its course with his incredibly stupid driving. He is the only person I've ever known who might actually drive the wrong way down a one way street.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Nov 28, 2022)

I hate when driving in the mountains and slow drivers don't use the turnouts.  It's better for everyone if they do, but so often people don't. I always use the turnouts when someone is coming up behind me. And when i'm behind someone I give them one turnout-not-used for free, since we all make mistakes, but if they skip two in a row, on the third one I start laying on the horn.


----------



## KiislovaReloaded (Nov 28, 2022)

I have tested empirically that, BMW drivers are the worst.

BMW driver zig-zagging in between traffic, made me slam my brakes on a highway due to a right-hand overpass on a 3-lane road. Retard was inches away from my front bumper.
BMW driver gets inches from my rear bumper while I was overtaking a large truck, starts furiously flashing headlights and honking since my 7-second overtake was too slow.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Nov 29, 2022)

>>At a red light
>>Only me and another car behind
>>It changes to green
>>0.1 atoseconds later, the other driver let go a single honk as if my car will lift off and let him pass

Why??????!


----------



## WASR96 (Nov 30, 2022)

When you get on the interstate and there's a fucking semi in every single lane matching speeds so you can't pass any of them. That passing lane isn't there for you, that's there for everyone else trying to get around you fuckers. They're doing construction on part of I-10 that I have to take so it's down to two lanes. If I get on and there's fucking semis matching speed in both of those lanes I lose my shit, stay over in the right lane you chodes.


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 30, 2022)

WASR96 said:


> When you get on the interstate and there's a fucking semi in every single lane matching speeds so you can't pass any of them. That passing lane isn't there for you, that's there for everyone else trying to get around you fuckers. They're doing construction on part of I-10 that I have to take so it's down to two lanes. If I get on and there's fucking semis matching speed in both of those lanes I lose my shit, stay over in the right lane you chodes.


When I need to switch lanes and there's a car blocking my way, so I need to either speed up or slow down to make room for myself.  When I do this, I feel like I'm being a bad driver and bothering the people behind me.


----------

